# The 'Recommend a Northern Curry House' Thread



## Grandma Death (Aug 11, 2008)

Plenty to choose from.

Here are mine.

New Swaads (Huddersfield)-small cute vegetarian curry house.....top curry house (sit down and take away).

Mumtaz (Bradford)-big in so many ways. Success hasn't ruined the food though. Superb food if a little pricey.

Kashmir (Bradford)-the oldest curry house in the North so I'm led to believe. The food is stupendous!

Anymore?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 11, 2008)

King Cobra in Rusholme.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 11, 2008)

Mangla or the Kashmir Curry Centre, both on Spital Hill in Sheffield.  Good, cheap food and BYO with no corkage.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 11, 2008)

the nawaab in levenshulme manchester.

or the bangla villa in failsworth


----------



## Spion (Aug 11, 2008)

Punjab Grill Centre, Bradford. My fave by far


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 12, 2008)

Kashmir in bradford is possible one of the worst curry houses in Bradford all though it is cheap and cheerful and has the age factor.

The international just up the road is much better as is the Karachi.

I would reccommend prashad for the veggie indian option.


----------



## Stevil (Aug 12, 2008)

A bit out of the way and a tad more expensive but worth it. Victoria's India in Longridge north of Preston.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 12, 2008)

Tabac, Al Bilal or the Shezan on the Curry Mile in Rusholme.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 12, 2008)

Royton Tandoori

Oldham rd Royton


----------



## Edie (Aug 12, 2008)

Why the fuck has no-one said Nazams in Woodhouse Leeds yet?


----------



## obanite (Aug 12, 2008)

Shabab Nan Kebab in Hyson Green, Nottingham is alright 

Nottingham's not really north tho I suppose


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 12, 2008)

claire said:


> Why the fuck has no-one said Nazams in Woodhouse Leeds yet?



Because fuck Leeds.


----------



## boha (Aug 13, 2008)

Herbert Read said:


> Kashmir in bradford is possible one of the worst curry houses in Bradford all though it is cheap and cheerful and has the age factor.
> 
> The international just up the road is much better as is the Karachi.



nah, i'd nominate the Rawal around the corner for worst. it's utter shite. I can't figure out how they stay open, there's never anyone in there.
I don't mind the Kashmir, but you're right, it is cheap and cheerful .


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 13, 2008)

Sheesh Mahal - Kirkstall Road, Leeds.

Great food.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 14, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> Sheesh Mahal - Kirkstall Road, Leeds.
> 
> Great food.



The Sheesh went down the pan years ago - I keep going there periodically to see if it's turned itself around but it's (sadly) turned into selling bland crap served by grovelling waiting staff. All style over substance.

Nazam's in Woodhouse is still my favourite - but I'll whisper it since I still want to be able to get a seat there!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 14, 2008)

There's one in an old co-op just outside Ponty which is quite nice, fucked if I can remember the name though . . .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 14, 2008)

The Raj Tandoori (Newcastle-Upon-Tyne)
The Last Days Of The Raj (Gateshead)


----------



## Bingo (Aug 14, 2008)

Completely agree about Sheesh Mahal. 

There's Akmal's on the middle of Hyde Park (Woodhouse Moor) that do some brilliant Tandoori stuff, espesh FISH!!!


----------



## Bingo (Aug 14, 2008)

.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 15, 2008)

avu9lives said:


> Royton Tandoori
> 
> Oldham rd Royton



might give that a go..im not far from there at the moment


----------

